# My 3' planted tank



## jasonc (May 2, 2008)

Hi! I am just joined APC, and here is my 3' planted tank, just rescape it few days ago. Welcome to drop me any C&C. Thanks!!


----------



## orlando (Feb 14, 2007)

Wow! I realy like your rock work/substrate. Love it! Welcome! Welcome!


----------



## jasonc (May 2, 2008)

orlando said:


> Wow! I realy like your rock work/substrate. Love it! Welcome! Welcome!


Thanks, Orlando!!


----------



## Afyounie (Aug 10, 2007)

It looks so natural, I really like it. Gret job!


----------



## chadly (Dec 19, 2005)

thats pretty cool! that bare open area of DW looks like I could climb around on it. Good work!


----------



## jasonc (May 2, 2008)

Afyounie said:


> It looks so natural, I really like it. Gret job!


Thanks, Afyounie!! Still much more to improve yet.


----------



## jasonc (May 2, 2008)

chadly said:


> thats pretty cool! that bare open area of DW looks like I could climb around on it. Good work!


You are right, even can build a hut there.......


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

WOW! So nice! Love the hardscape and your choice of plants. Even if it stayed just like that I like it!


----------



## jasonc (May 2, 2008)

Tex Gal said:


> WOW! So nice! Love the hardscape and your choice of plants. Even if it stayed just like that I like it!


Thanks, Tex!! 
The plants' species I am keeping in the tank >> http://my-aquatic-world.blogspot.com/2008/04/my-plants-in-tank.html some are old photos.


----------



## bratyboy2 (Feb 5, 2008)

i like it its different then what you see alot!!! WELCOME YOU WILL LOVE IT HERE!!:-D


----------



## jasonc (May 2, 2008)

bratyboy2 said:


> i like it its different then what you see alot!!! WELCOME YOU WILL LOVE IT HERE!!:-D


Thanks, bratyboy!! You are always welcome to visit to my thread.


----------



## GlitcH (Aug 21, 2006)

Welcome to APC J, tank looks great.


----------



## jasonc (May 2, 2008)

GlitcH said:


> Welcome to APC J, tank looks great.


Thanks, Glitch!


----------



## jasonc (May 2, 2008)

Any more comments on my tank? I wish I can improve it, in such a way of layout, plants or others, please do not feel hesitate pointing the bad of my tank, I like to hear more........thanks :heh:


----------



## jasonc (May 2, 2008)

Bought 3 Red Crystal Shrimps(RCS), and after a day they are moving around in the tank happily


----------



## bratyboy2 (Feb 5, 2008)

i love those. they look happy


----------



## jasonc (May 2, 2008)

bratyboy2 said:


> i love those. they look happy


Ya! Get some to put in your tank....


----------



## jasonc (May 2, 2008)

If you wish to understand more about golden ratio, golden section or golden triangle, perhaps this may help >> Golden Ratio


----------



## Freerider (Nov 8, 2006)

Tank looks great, How do you get away without planting lots of fast growing plants and still have no algae?


----------



## thief (Feb 20, 2008)

Awesome tank the shrimps will love the algae and welcome!

also where did you get the nice wood?

I would attach some Willow moss to fill in some parts of the tank.

Great layout and looks very natural


----------



## jasonc (May 2, 2008)

Freerider said:


> Tank looks great, How do you get away without planting lots of fast growing plants and still have no algae?


About algae!! That is my past experienced, it happened in my client's outdoor new pond with some rain water, so we put in some fishes in there to prevent mosquito bred, because the house was under renovation. A week later the water turn into cloudy green colour, and immediately we took out the fishes and water, as rain water collected in the pond again, this time without fishes for 3 weeks and totally clear water(pond is under hot sun). 
That time I was wondering, then tested again with fishes and without fishes in the pond. So, an obvious conclusion is that algae rapidly bloom because of fish pollutes the water.

Then I tested in my tank, previously I had over 3 schools of fish about 50 of it. I took all out and left only shrimps, slowly my tank get lesser algae. Actually now with a close up photo, will see algae too. Just let my army shrimps to battle with the BBA algae. :boxing:


----------



## jasonc (May 2, 2008)

thief said:


> Awesome tank the shrimps will love the algae and welcome!
> 
> also where did you get the nice wood?
> 
> ...


Thanks! Bought DWs from local fish shop, took a year more to collect what I am having now....In fact, there are Spiky Moss in my tank, still need time to grow it. About Willow Moss, is kinda luck, when I need it, no stocks, and now I don't. Thanks for like my tank.


----------



## jasonc (May 2, 2008)

It's about 2 weeks haven't updated my planted aquarium photo. Added some plants and the growth rates pretty good, had been trimmed for twice.


----------



## deepdiver (May 30, 2006)

Nice. I looks like you dug up a piece of riverbank, and stuck it in your tank-awesome!


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

Very nice. I like it a lot. You need some fish in there


----------



## jasonc (May 2, 2008)

deepdiver said:


> Nice. I looks like you dug up a piece of riverbank, and stuck it in your tank-awesome!


Want to thank to all of you who has made the valued input, and appreciate for the supporting. I will keep posting for any further changes.


----------



## jasonc (May 2, 2008)

Tex Gal said:


> Very nice. I like it a lot. You need some fish in there


This is my 32G shrimps tank, no fishes are allows.:bathbaby:


----------



## bratyboy2 (Feb 5, 2008)

oh go get some micro rasboras and get them in there!!!! 
i like the tank alot though it came out very nice!


----------



## jasonc (May 2, 2008)

bratyboy2 said:


> oh go get some micro rasboras and get them in there!!!!
> i like the tank alot though it came out very nice!


My previous setup had too many fishes, and now has lots of baby shrimps in my tank......so, temporary no intension to put in fish.


----------



## djarmstrong (Feb 12, 2008)

very nice !


----------



## cassiusclay (Feb 19, 2007)

sharp looking tank.i like the natural feel to it.nothing looks deliberate or placed looks like it just fell there.very nice layout over all thanks for sharing!!!


----------



## jasonc (May 2, 2008)

djarmstrong said:


> very nice !


Thanks! I will keep posting once the plants growing more.



cassiusclay said:


> sharp looking tank.i like the natural feel to it.nothing looks deliberate or placed looks like it just fell there.very nice layout over all thanks for sharing!!!


Thanks for visited and your commentary.


----------



## jasonc (May 2, 2008)

Hi! As promised every 2 weeks update photo of my planted tank, here it is!


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

Jason it's really beautiful!.. - except for the CO2 reactor


----------



## jasonc (May 2, 2008)

Tex Gal said:


> Jason it's really beautiful!.. - except for the CO2 reactor


Thanks, tex gal!! The reactor is like the watermark protection on the photo, purposely show in there to prevent the photo stolen


----------



## Jdinh04 (Oct 7, 2004)

Jason, awesome scape man! The driftwood placement and appearance is amazing, the tank looks very clean as well. I can see some good depth in this tank and it looks very natural.

Keep it up!


----------



## jasonc (May 2, 2008)

Jdinh04 said:


> Jason, awesome scape man! The driftwood placement and appearance is amazing, the tank looks very clean as well. I can see some good depth in this tank and it looks very natural.
> 
> Keep it up!


Thanks, Jdinh! I will updating you all, no worry. And I will make some improvement of the layout soon.


----------



## jasonc (May 2, 2008)

Hi! I am back, I was left the tank behind for a month plus, just did some trimming and cleanned up the tank.


----------



## foofooree (Mar 11, 2007)

wow, thats beautiful


----------



## inareverie85 (May 5, 2008)

Beautiful! Subscribed!


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

Looking great. Filling in nicely! Is the E tenelles pink front mid left?


----------



## jelisoner (Jul 22, 2008)

very nice love the hardscape


----------



## jasonc (May 2, 2008)

foofooree said:


> wow, thats beautiful


Thanks, foofooree!



inareverie85 said:


> Beautiful! Subscribed!


Thanks, inareverie!


----------



## jasonc (May 2, 2008)

Tex Gal said:


> Looking great. Filling in nicely! Is the E tenelles pink front mid left?


Thanks, Tax Gal! I am not too sure which plant you meant, do you mine to cut & paste that plant photo to show me? Thanks.


----------



## jasonc (May 2, 2008)

jelisoner said:


> very nice love the hardscape


Thanks for loving my hardscape, thanks again.


----------



## kiwik (Apr 3, 2007)

hey, when i use DW, fuzzy stuff always grows on it. any tips for that? btw, i love ur tank.


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

jasonc said:


> Thanks, Tax Gal! I am not too sure which plant you meant, do you mine to cut & paste that plant photo to show me? Thanks.


Is the grassy plant in this px Echino. tennellus pink?


----------



## The old man (Apr 12, 2008)

I wish when I planted it looked as good as this tank. One of these days I'll get a plan. Jasonc, the tank looks great.


----------



## jasonc (May 2, 2008)

kiwik said:


> hey, when i use DW, fuzzy stuff always grows on it. any tips for that? btw, i love ur tank.


Mind to ask, what kinda fuzzy stuff? Is BBA, isnt it? I have used JBL PhosEx Ultra to kill algae, it works. It comes in 2 packages in the box, every 6 months change it. This is a filter medium.


----------



## jasonc (May 2, 2008)

Tex Gal said:


> Is the grassy plant in this px Echino. tennellus pink?


Ya! It is. As you mentioned mid left, confused me. Actually Echino tenellus grow under high/bright light, it will turn to pinkish, it shows healthy. Normally grow with green leaves, which means it is insufficient light or fertilizer.


----------



## jasonc (May 2, 2008)

The old man said:


> I wish when I planted it looked as good as this tank. One of these days I'll get a plan. Jasonc, the tank looks great.


I love to see a nice setup, those winners of the world has their very best skills, make me so envy about them and their tank too. And I hope to see you doing better than me, as I always love to get some improvement space for my-self. \
Thanks for liking my tank setup.:biggrin:


----------



## jasonc (May 2, 2008)

Finally I got my-self in the place of #382 in ADA International Aquatic Plants Layout Contest 2008, not bad ranking, but not so good too:bored:. Will keep raising the spirit in aquatic scape.


----------



## jackh (Oct 9, 2007)

looks amazing good work


----------



## ferris89 (Jul 31, 2008)

gorgeous tank, very balanced!


----------



## Ivanmx (Jun 4, 2008)

its a really nice tank i love it!!!


----------



## jasonc (May 2, 2008)

jackh said:


> looks amazing good work


Thanks!


----------



## jasonc (May 2, 2008)

ferris89 said:


> gorgeous tank, very balanced!


Thanks!


----------



## jasonc (May 2, 2008)

Ivanmx said:


> its a really nice tank i love it!!!


Thanks! Will change the design soon, just got an new idea how the next setup.


----------



## jackh (Oct 9, 2007)

jasonc said:


> Thanks! Will change the design soon, just got an new idea how the next setup.


????

it better be worth it lol. thats one nice tank you got right now


----------



## chadly (Dec 19, 2005)

Just checkin back in on this... Your tank ended up beautifully! #382 is not a bad ranking at all. You should be proud. Congrats!


----------



## jasonc (May 2, 2008)

jackh said:


> ????
> 
> it better be worth it lol. thats one nice tank you got right now


Just rescaped a week ago, and sold some plants to LFS....also earned some money for getting new drift woods. Still has some places/areas need to improve, soon will post photos in here.


----------



## jasonc (May 2, 2008)

chadly said:


> Just checkin back in on this... Your tank ended up beautifully! #382 is not a bad ranking at all. You should be proud. Congrats!


Thanks, Chadly! It's better than none. I do hope can do better than that, getting more and more stronger skills people in these few years, hard to be an outstanding tank if not doing it better. Welcome back soon, I'll post new photos.


----------



## Chuppy (Aug 5, 2007)

Wow, just found your tank.. Lovely patch of downois and really nice and balanced scape.. man I wish I got your skillz ahhaa

Drew


----------



## jasonc (May 2, 2008)

Chuppy said:


> Wow, just found your tank.. Lovely patch of downois and really nice and balanced scape.. man I wish I got your skillz ahhaa
> 
> Drew


Oh Chubby, Hi! Thanks for liking my aquascape, but I am not satisfied with the design yet, just rescaped, sooner will post some photos in here.

BTW, are you from the same location with me? If yes, we should arrange to meet in one day to exchange experience.


----------



## jasonc (May 2, 2008)

After months of lazy taking care of my tank and I was too busy, yesterday spare some times to trim the plants & no ideas what should I do for next.........but lately the temperature really drop at my place(for a hot weather country). I believe many people has the same situation, but is good for us who isn't using a chiller still reach such low temperature..... :lol: ........hopefully my plants will grows healthier since lack of my care, so lucky that the spiky moss didn't died and a bad smell after taking out from the water.


----------

